# bfn at 11dp3dt



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

I know this must have been posted hundreds of times before but can anyone tell me how conclusive a bfn is at 11dp3dt? I did a clearblue digital this morning and 'not pregnant'. I am inclined to believe it but as the day has gone on I've started wondering whether maybe there is still a small chance? I had a grade one 8 cell embie transferred and I have had a baby before so thought I was in with a good chance of this working...


I'd love any opinions but don't mind hearing the worst!


xx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok Im starting to get a bit paranoid now as this is the second post I've posted which has gone totally unanswered!! Maybe I'm asking silly questions but I'd really love some support here girls!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi   
I know clear blue only pick up HCG of 20 or more so it may be too early to detect in your urine


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Kizzymoose


I'm hoping it was just too low but i know in my heart of hearts that it is probably all over for me   


Congratulations on your little one, you must be thrilled to bits xx


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

When is your OTD Louisoscar? If you have a late implanter then it wouldn't show up on a HPT yet. I hate those digital tests, When I got my BFP with my DD I tested one day before OTD and got a very faint line. I reckon a digital one wouldn't have picked it up.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Louisoscar

I have only just found your post otherwise I wuld of posted back yesturday, I too was 11dp3dt yesturday I tested on an internet cheaper and clearblue plus and got negatives, I tested on  cb digital this morning and also got a BFN, so like ou I am slowly running out of hope but I know there are a few stories online which state if late implanters then they will not show up on hpt til later.  Like you I have a dd she was born following my second ICSI treatment and is 3 this month, my how time flies,  so like you I thought we had a great chance of success, when dd was born we had 2 3dt also of a 5cell and a 7cell, this time we had to top grade 8cells 3dt and seems it hasnt worked and I think that is the hard thing to take in, I think this is making me realise that sometimes it ust isnt down to the grading and it is all just down to chance.

I am sure like you over the last 2 days you have had all the emotions under the sun go thro your mind, I feel like I am an emotional wreck, I go from having some PMA back to a shrivelling wreck from 0-60secs, so bizzare altho today I feel like af is about to rear its ugly head, altho in saying that I have felt like af is coming for days, only time will tell.

I hope for the both of us that we have late implanters!!

Good luck hun

Maggiexx

Is you OTD on sat?  Is it pee stick or blood test?  Mine is peestick.


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to give you a little hope. I had a BFP in May (it was natural but I dont think that would make a difference) I tested when I was 2 days late (on a first response test) and got a negative, a week later a hospital test gave me a BFP. Sometimes your HGC takes a little while to be detected. There is a chance it could all change, I hope it does x


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Magsandemma and Muffin, thanks so much for your replies. I actually tested today on otd and did the clinic test (absolutely rubbish) where there was a horizontal line in the second box so did another clearblue digital and got a definite bfn again. I stopped the pessaries this morning and have to accept it's all over. I am lucky enough to have two grade 1 frosties to try next so all hope is not gone.


Magsandemma, really hoping you've got a late implanter   You are right in saying that the grading doesn't seem to make any difference and I think you're right, it's just down to luck in the end. Here's hoping we all get some more good news one day soon.


xx


----------

